# Geckota D1 coming to Kickstarter.



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

This looks interesting.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:tumbleweed:

"Luxury" Divers Watch - - 

Must go to Halfords or Walmart for some "De Luxe" screwdrivers.

I 'spose it looks all right - - maybe. It's the f art in the wind sh ite on the prospectii that pi55es me off! "luxury" and "diver" don't go together as words in a descriptor, it's one or 'tother :yes: Now who's next for a "tool" Dress watch.

Mach, can I have my anti-grumpy pill early today please?


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

It looks quite nice, I like the sandwich dial and the colour. It's nothing special though and I've seen better.

Why do they always do the same kind of blurb about how it was conceived etc. I want to know it's great quality, guaranteed for 10 years, waterproof and can withstand the weight of a steamroller going over it. Oh and the lume can light up a room.

And why are they always harking back to the designs of yesteryear, design and make something new and memorable for god's sake.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it as well but I wish there was more info available. I can't find anything on it. Do these usually have some sort of miyota automatic movement ?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

This has been on their website for ages as 'Coming soon'. I suspect they've struggled to fund it themselves so decided Kickstarter was the way to go.

Going by their previous watches it will be good quality but it's not for me. Too many styling cues from other divers - case from Zenith, crown from SKX007, bezel from 6358, dial from Panerai - the parts don't make a very agreeable sum IMO.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

This sort of thing always gets me a bit (quote from website):

*Geckota simply grew from a hobby. Back in 2010, our director Jon Quinn collected, studied and enjoyed watches in his spare time. He was an avid watch geek which led to an idea: to sell watches and watch straps to like-minded enthusiasts.*

Essentially what they are saying then is they are trying to break into a field in which they have no expertise, experience or training but expect someone to buy from them instead of a company that employs experts and has experience within the field? Now I know all new businesses start with no 'experience' and that this can only be gained over time, but what happened to going out and getting trained by someone else first before starting up on your own? I see this a lot in my own field of gardening - you get talking to other 'professional' gardeners (ahem) who go on to tell you they were working in accounts 3 months ago but decided to change careers and start up gardening and then have the cheek to call themselves professionals which makes a bit of a mockery of someone like myself (or other watchmakers in this case) who have qualified (NVQ level 2 and RHS certificated and over 20 years experience in my case) - sometimes you have to do the hard grind first before you can call yourself a watchmaker or any other sort of profession/ manufacturer IMHO

I don't like to knock people willing to take a chance on a venture - just do your groundwork first :yes:

Rant over :laugh:

* And I just realised I have written 'and over 20 years experience in my case' - I'm old :angry:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

A lovely looking watch...but... wtf is up with the 'aged' lume/dial/hands of the last 2 years?!

A popular style for the masses.

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

graham1981 said:


> This sort of thing always gets me a bit (quote from website):
> 
> *Geckota simply grew from a hobby. Back in 2010, our director Jon Quinn collected, studied and enjoyed watches in his spare time. He was an avid watch geek which led to an idea: to sell watches and watch straps to like-minded enthusiasts.*
> 
> ...


 I agree Graham, so many watch brands over the last 20 years have emerged with having no watchmaking training or experience. Some even well known brands have been started by people who can't even change a battery. I look at some of the watches that people post and think to myself if they only knew that the company owner was trained as a plumber :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> I look at some of the watches that people post and think to myself if they only knew that the company owner was trained as a plumber :laugh:


 Yes, and look what a plumber did to a bicycle.






:laughing2dw:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

gimli said:


> I like it as well but I wish there was more info available. I can't find anything on it. Do these usually have some sort of miyota automatic movement ?


 They have used both Miyota and Seiko movements in the past.

I agree with the consensus that it just doesn't stand out as being anything particularly new or different and calling it a 'luxury' watch means that it will no doubt be overpriced.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lancman said:


> They have used both Miyota and Seiko movements in the past.
> 
> I agree with the consensus that it just doesn't stand out as being anything particularly new or different and calling it a 'luxury' watch means that it will no doubt be overpriced.


 £499. and a Miyota 9015. :yes:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> £499. and a Miyota 9015. :yes:


 Nice looking watch, but a bit unremarkable to me, especially at that price point. Nothing that hasn't been done before, although I do like the sandwich dial, and the overall appearance is good. If you stuck a Seiko badge on the front, I'd expect it to be 200 quid.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> £499. and a Miyota 9015. :yes:


 I rest my case. I appreciate that you have to pay a premium for something that's made in small quantities, but it won't be going on my wish list at that price.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That's the first watch on this section I've actually liked and been interested in. Geckota meshes are very good and they do some nice timepieces. This is a very pretty watch, nice to see a sandwich dial and decent lume. I like the Cobalt version.

For me to be a purchaser it would need a matching bracelet with curved ends, a date window and an ETA movement option ideally (although I know that's getting tricky these days). Having said that the Seiko automatic movements are also very welcome. A Miyota would be fine if it didn't have the grinding wind weight which so many seem to have.

What I could do without is the b*llsh*t marketing speak; it's so tiresome - it's almost as if there's a marketing speak seller on alibaba.com or something. Does my head in.

Why not just be honest, don't waffle on about history, make a decent watch and tell us about it. I don't care what they did xx years ago in somewhere or other, I want to know what's happening now in the industry!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Judging by the absolutely rubbish after sales care I received from Geckota they can take that watch and the rest of their collection and stick up their ahhh, never mind! :cursed:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Three things that put me off the watch - the Panerai numerals, very common on 'homages' and the 'smaller' companies that produce bronze watches based on Panerai, which until recently were very common over here. The dot in front of each marker, don't like that at all and for me, the hands are too short.

But overall, it doesn't offend me, it just doesn't sing to me. For the price point I'd buy one of the Magrette 10th anniversary divers and wouldn't even consider this watch.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Gorgeous but too small for my taste.


----------

